# Doppelseitig Vorn und Hinten Magura Gustav M einbaubar in Nox Startrack DH 9,5 ??



## Aragonion (15. März 2007)

Ich plan der Zeit nen Freerider der Extraklasse und wollt mal fragen ob und wie man in diesen Rahmen Beidseitig vorn und hinten Magura Gustav M Scheibenbremsen rein kriegt von 210 vorn und 190 hinten.

Doppelt gemoppelt hält besser, zumal Ich 95 Kg wieg, da sollte man ja vorsorgen staat nachsehn


----------



## swiss-bikeman (18. März 2007)

4 Bremsen tät ich erst montieren, wenn du 195kg bist.. ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _stalker_ (19. März 2007)




----------



## Aragonion (21. März 2007)

V-Brakes sind auch immer Doppelseitig vorn und hinten  
Zumindest vorn gehts meiner Meinung nach Problemlos wenn man 
die 2 Bremszüge dann zusammen führt um sie mit 1 Hebel zu ziehn.
Hinten seh Ich Probleme auf der Rechten Seite hinter dem Zahnkranz die 190 Scheibe zu manifestieren aber wo ein Wille ist ist sicherlich ein Weg.


----------



## fone (21. März 2007)

das schwierigste an deinem plan wird sein, die gustav M mit bremszügen zu bedienen.


----------



## KILROY (21. März 2007)

fone schrieb:


> das schwierigste an deinem plan wird sein, die gustav M mit bremszügen zu bedienen.




  goil !!


----------



## Aragonion (22. März 2007)

Meint Ihr man kommt auf 12 m/s Verzögerung wenn je 1 vorne und hinten bei 7,90 ms liegen und man aus 15,80 m/s 12 als Mittelwert niehmt ??

So wie kriegt man den die 2 Bremszüge nun paralel/same time betätigt ?

PS: Wer spätter bremst fährt länger


----------



## swiss-bikeman (23. März 2007)

du könntest ein Doppelbrückengabel mit doppeltem Federpacket montieren. Daran montierst du einen Ausleger nach vorne (etwa so wie ein Kran) und an den Ausleger montierst du einen 1 m3 Betonklotz, so dass er ca. 2m vor dem Bike hängt.
Wenn du bremsen willst, kappst du das Haltesseil und du wirst praktisch augenblicklich stehen bleiben. Bzw. dein Bike bleibt stehen. Pass auf, dass du den Betonklotz nicht  zu hoch machst, bei meinen ersten Versuchen bin ich beim Abflug über den Lenker selbst ein paar mal reingeknallt. Als ideal hat sich eine Höhe von 1,2m und ein quadratischer Grundriss von gut 90cm gezeigt. Mit der Breite kommst du noch gut zwischen den Bäumen durch.
Etwas tricky ist auch die Höhe in der du den Klotz aufhängst. Ganz hoch ist schlecht, da wird der Schwerpunkt des Bikes zu hoch, etwas tiefer ist auch noch nicht gut, dann ist er in deinem Blickfeld. Und ganz tief ist auch nicht gut, dann streift er an Stufen und Wurzeln uns du verlierst Geschwindigkeit. Je nach Federnhärte hat sich bei mir ein Höhe von ca. 30cm über Boden als ideal erwiesen.
So weit meine Erfahrungen, du musst halt selbt noch etwas pröbeln.


----------



## Aragonion (29. März 2007)

Projekt 68 beweist Mir eindeutig das auch die Doppeltescheibenbremse ihren Sinn hat.

http://www.canyon.com/technologie/projekt68.html

Ich weis auch nicht wieso sich manche gegen was neues wehren und nur am lästern sind.
Selbiges bei Super Monster, damals sicher auch über "unötige" Federwege aber Heute haben 99% der Moser oft 20 cm vorn/hinten.
Wer still steht der rostet und von daher sollte man auch Dinge wie Xenon Licht, Doppelseitige Scheibenbremse, Federungen weit über 20 cm ect. verfolgen.
Die Menschheit muß sich ja weiter entwickeln und Branchen brauchen Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## dioXxide (30. März 2007)

Vollkommen bekloppt! Eine Gustav M hat auch normal genug Bremskraft.


----------



## Speedpower (31. März 2007)

http://www.richi-engineering.de/images/gallery/EUROBIKE010.jpg

Schreib die von Headbike dochmal an vllt können die dir ja helfen!

Gruß Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## swiss-bikeman (3. April 2007)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Projekt 68 beweist Mir eindeutig das auch die Doppeltescheibenbremse ihren Sinn hat.
> 
> http://www.canyon.com/technologie/projekt68.html



du hast den Text schon auch gelesen? Die 2 Scheiben wurden montiert, um die auf den Gabelhol wirkenden Kräfte zu reduzieren und nicht um die Bremsleistung zu erhöhen. 
Ich bin übrigens kein 'Technikverdammer'..  ich fahr seit Jahren Disk, Rohloff, Fully..  aber das Ganze muss Sinn machen. Und zwei 210er Scheiben Vorne bei 120kg Gewicht machen keinen Sinn. Das ist Overkill


----------



## bodo bagger (3. April 2007)

swiss-bikeman schrieb:


> du hast den Text schon auch gelesen? Die 2 Scheiben wurden montiert, um die auf den Gabelhol wirkenden Kräfte zu reduzieren und nicht um die Bremsleistung zu erhöhen.
> Ich bin übrigens kein 'Technikverdammer'..  ich fahr seit Jahren Disk, Rohloff, Fully..  aber das Ganze muss Sinn machen. Und zwei 210er Scheiben Vorne bei 120kg Gewicht machen keinen Sinn. Das ist Overkill



ersten die am richi montierten scheibenbremsen sind rein mechanisch. kannst dir leicht ausrechnen, das deren gemeinsame bremsleistung immer noch unter der einer handelsüblichen scheibenbremse liegen dürfte.

schon mal gedanken über die montage der gustl gemacht? gerade bei deren mehrfach asymetrischen design würdest du eine gespiegelte sonderanfertigung für rechts benötigen. eine reverse montage wie bei einigen getrieberädern zu sehen geht mit der gustl aus oben genannten grund nicht, bwz würde deren funktion beeinflussen. 

nächste punkt wäre, dass du eine gabel und eine nabe mit jeweils doppelter scheibenbremsaufnahme benötigst. gibt es zwar, oder war auf der eb zu sehen, sind aber erstens keine gängigen gabeln sondern extische taiwanesen über deren funktion man nichts weiss und dürften auch sehr teuer werden, da ausserhalb des gängigen standarts.

nächste frage ist wie du die ansteuerung der vier bremsen realisieren willst? 2kreise, 4kreise, 4hebel, 2hebel. bei zwei kreisen geht nur eine parallelschaltung, die hydraulisch nur sehr schwierig realisierbar ist, gerade bei gerinen volumenströmen und hohen drücken. fall du vorhast beide bremsen an einen normalen gustl hebel zu hängen, hast du auch nur die 0,7 fache bremskraft auf jeder einzelbremse, also nur ca. 1,4fache der bremsleistung einer bremse bei doppelten gewicht.

alles zusammen betrachtet, technisch sicherlich machbar, jedoch bei verwendung von standartkomponenten einfach unglaublich schwer im vergleich zum "nutzen" (ausser dieser liegt im posen vor der eisdiele oder in deinem getto" und entsprechend teuer.


----------



## gl3n (22. April 2007)

Aragonion schrieb:


> V-Brakes sind auch immer Doppelseitig vorn und hinten



Das muss ich mir jetzt erstmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen :O


----------



## bodo bagger (23. April 2007)

gl3n schrieb:


> Das muss ich mir jetzt erstmal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen :O



I´m forever blowing bubblels, pretty bubbles in the air. They fly so high, so pretty high.......  Hammers and the ICF


----------



## Aragonion (23. April 2007)

Also würden beim Doppelbremshebel von Magura 30% verlust auftreten der 
2 Scheiben zeitgleich zieht ??
Scheint ähnlich zu sein wie bei Mehrkern Prozessoren oder Motherboards mit mehreren CPU und Grafikkarten Steckplätzen, man kriegt bei 2 oder mehr nie die Doppelte Leistung sondern auch nur bis maximal 85% raus.


----------



## bodo bagger (25. April 2007)

Aragonion schrieb:


> Also würden beim Doppelbremshebel von Magura 30% verlust auftreten der
> 2 Scheiben zeitgleich zieht ??
> Scheint ähnlich zu sein wie bei Mehrkern Prozessoren oder Motherboards mit mehreren CPU und Grafikkarten Steckplätzen, man kriegt bei 2 oder mehr nie die Doppelte Leistung sondern auch nur bis maximal 85% raus.



ja und das maximal, da ja die leitungs- und strömungsverluste durch die zweite leitung bzw. die hydraulische schwingung des systems noch nicht betrachtet ist. ausserdem lassen sich zwei systeme zu einem nur sehr aufwendig mittels pufferspeicher und großen Volumenströmen vernünftig synchronisieren was sich wiederum im gewicht wiederspiegeln dürfte. 

nur mal so als anschauungsbeispiel: du hast eine bremse auf blockiert, die zweite greift jetzt aber schlagartig mit voller leistung ( 70% - 100%). dadurch wird dein rad instabil weil das auftretende bremsmoment einseitig wirkt. dementsprechend muss deine gabel / rahmen auch statisch dafür ausgelegt sein, diese kräfte aufnehmen zu  können.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## thaper (26. April 2007)

du kannst auch einfach ne gut eingestellte hayes nine nehmen... die bremst dich auch. 
fahre selber gustav m und wüsste net wofür ich nochn kg mehr am bike brauch nur damit ich noch mehr brems... wofür überhaupt so krasse bremspower? gustav is ne dh bremse... und bremst du beim dh soviel das du gleich 2 braucsht? würd ich eher an deiner technik feilen als an den bremsen...


----------



## Hopi (27. April 2007)

ja mach das nur mit den Bremsen! es gibt doch jetzt glaube ich auch schon die ersten 9" Scheiben also davon 2 vorne an die Gabel und wir müssen uns keine sorgen machen das Du noch Nachkommen zeugen kannst. Hast Du eigentlich schon mal bei einer Gustav voll rein gegriffen? scheinbar nicht! sonst wüsstest Du das deine Eier schon bei einer Bremse am Vorbau kleben können.


WAS EIN SCHWACHSINN KANN MAN MAL DAS DING HIER SCHLIEßEN


----------



## Korgano (28. April 2007)

Wie wärs hiermit!


----------



## thaper (28. April 2007)

und davon auf jeder seite einen vorne und hinten. wie schonmal von irgendjemand geschrieben, am besten nochn ausleger (wie kran) an rahmen bzw. gabel machen und dann klauste dir noch von ner rockshox gabel son fernbedinungsteil fürn lenker und dann geht dsa wunderbar.. ich mein mitn nox startrack fährste ja eh nur bergab und da is das gewicht ja egal. würde dir auch ne 100050 lbs feder empfehlen fürn dämpfer.. fährt sich super. einzigster punkt bei dem "wurfanker" is das du nicht auf deutsche strecken brauchst, zumindest nich auf dh strecken... die 6 cross in winterberg könnte breit genug sein aber is ja wiederum kein dh...


----------



## Leeon (9. Mai 2007)

hope mono 6
oder grimeca system 17... 
beide mit 9 oder 10 zoll schiebe... wenn das nicht reich dann weiß ich au ned


----------



## thaper (9. Mai 2007)

wusste gar net das ne hope mono 6 stärker is als ne gustl. die hope kann meinetwegen ne 11 zoll scheibe haben und n halben meter adapter. aber an die power ner 8 zoll gustl kommt se glaub net ran. die grimeca schon. mich verwundert es immer wieder das manche glauben das 6 kolben wirklich soooo mega stark bremsen... 

aber mal wieder ontopic.. er sagte doch er will sichn freerider aufbaun.. da is das nox ja der richtige klotz dafür^^ mit den 35 kg was es dann hätte sicher geil zum tretten...


----------



## Leeon (10. Mai 2007)

mmpff ich weiß, dass es ne 8-kolben scheibe gibt... aber nich mehr wie die heißt
i know off topic aba egol


----------



## thaper (10. Mai 2007)

gatorbrake 8 piston


----------



## DasAS (14. Juni 2007)

Jetzt geb ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu! Prinzipiell ist eine gleichmäßige Verteilung der Bremskräfte und -momente sehr sinnvoll. Bei einer klassischen Felgenbremse heben sich alle Kräfte gegenseitig auf -> das Rad bleibt beim bremsen stabil -> bei Geradeauslauf wirken also keine Richtungsmomente. Anders sieht die Sache aus, wenn nur auf einer Seite Kräfte wirken. Dann hat man immer eine Kraft, welche das Objekt in diese Richtung "zieht". Beispiel: ihr paddelt übern See und macht gut Speed, dann haltet ihr auf der einen Seite das PAddel ins Wasser - et voila!- was passiert? Euer Boot wählt die Richtung auf welcher ihr das Paddel ins Wasser haltet. Oder beim Flugzeug: warum kann ein Flugzeug kurven fliegen wenn es nichts festes da oben gibt? Ganz einfach: durch Reibungserhöhung (anstellen der Ruder) auf einer Seite durch die Ruder entsteht hier eine Kraft und das Flugzeug folgt dann dieser.
Autos bremsen auch immer auf zwei Seiten. Warum achtet der TÜV auf eine gleichmäßige Bremsverteilung???? Richtig, weil wenn eine Seite stärker bremst das Auto dann sehr gerne in diese Richtung will!!! Oder Mopeds, die richtig schnellen und/oder teuren: die haben auch zwei Scheiben vorne!!! Warum: aus Stabilitätsgründen!!! 
Zum technischen Kram: beim Moped werden auch zwei Scheiben über einen Hebel bedient und zwar ohne Unterstützung von elektrischen Hilfsmitteln (jaja, beim ABS sieht es da schon verständlicherweise anders aus). Die Realisierung am Fahhrad dürfte m. E. einer eher sehr kleines Problem sein! In geschlossenen Systemen ist der Druck ja eh überall gleich. Und Flüssigkeiten lassen sich nicht komprimieren so dass immer beide Seiten der Bremse gleich bremsen. 
Allerdings macht es am Hinterrad wenig Sinn eine zweite Scheibe zu montieren. Denn hier wirken andere Kräfte als vorne. Die Kraft, die nötig ist, das Hinterrad zu blockieren, sind ja immer gleich, also von der Bremse unabhängig. Deswegen reicht hier auch jede popelige Cantibremse um das Hinterrad zu blockieren. Mopeds haben hinten auch nur eine Scheiben. Hinten lassen sich leider nunmal lediglich geringere Bremsmomente auf die Strecke bringen als vorne. Frage an alle Beteiligten: wenn ihr nicht grad den übelsten DH runterkracht, wo bremst ihr dann im Regelfall? Ich zumindest in 99% der Fälle vorne. 
Also kurz: vorne zwei Scheiben sehr sinnvoll, hinten nicht.
Ich habe fertig!


----------



## kfh (14. Juni 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> Autos bremsen auch immer auf zwei Seiten. Warum achtet der TÜV auf eine gleichmäßige Bremsverteilung???? Richtig, weil wenn eine Seite stärker bremst das Auto dann sehr gerne in diese Richtung will!!!


Ja, ganz netter Versuch. 
Jetzt schau mal wieviel Räder das Auto hat, und wieviele das Bike... 

Es ist richtig dass das Rad bei Bike einseitig belastet wird weil die Scheibe nur auf einer Seite sitzt. Aber das wirkt sich nicht auf die Spurtreue aus! 
Das Laufrad und die Nabe "verwinden" sich auf der einen Seite halt mehr, aber eine schlechte Spurtreue wirst du dadurch nicht feststellen können - da ist die Fahrbahnbeschaffenheit ein weitaus größerer Faktor...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DasAS (14. Juni 2007)

Aber wenigstens die Mopeds gönnst Du mir? Auch bei nur einem Rad kommt es zur Spur"verrückung". Ich geb aber gerne zu, das der Effekt wahrlich sehr klein sein könnte. Trotzdem finde ich die Idee noch immer geil. 

Da ich V-Brake-Fahrer bin, mal ne andere Frage: wie sieht es denn eigentlich mit der Haltbarkeit von Bremse-Gabel aus?


----------



## Hopi (14. Juni 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> Aber wenigstens die Mopeds gönnst Du mir? Auch bei nur einem Rad kommt es zur Spur"verrückung". Ich geb aber gerne zu, das der Effekt wahrlich sehr klein sein könnte. Trotzdem finde ich die Idee noch immer geil.



kannst Du auch vergessen beim Motorrad macht man es nur wegen der größeren Bremskraft. Aber hier reden wir auch von Fahrzeugen die mehr als 60Km/h fahren und deutlich schwerer sind als ein MTB. Und es ist schon lustig das Du über eine Technik schreibst die Du selbst noch nicht gefahren bist wie ich im zweiten Abschnitt gelesen habe.
Also such Dir mal mal jemand der ein Bike mit einer Gustav oder einer Code oder was auch immer für einen Anker hat. Und hau die mal richtig bei Speed rein! Dann wirst Du sehen dass Du bei 2 von den Dinger über den Lenker gehst.


----------



## bodo bagger (14. Juni 2007)

DasAS schrieb:


> ...In geschlossenen Systemen ist der Druck ja eh überall gleich. Und Flüssigkeiten lassen sich nicht komprimieren so dass immer beide Seiten der Bremse gleich bremsen. !



theoretisch schon, da aber kein hersteller der welt garantieren kann, das zum einen jede bremse den gleichen gleitreibungskoeffizienten zwischen kolben und zylinder hat und damit die spaltverluste dementsprechend unterschiedlich sind ist die druckgleichheit bei offenen wie geschlossenen system rein theoretischer natur. ausnahme das system ist mit hydraulischer weiche und kompensationspufferspeicher ausgestattet.

zum anderen sind zweikreissysteme von vorherein in der dimensioniereung der hebel und hubvolumen auf den bedarf zweier nehmerkolben konstuiert. fahre ich mit einem hebel das doppelte volumen an greift die gute alte vektorrechnung. (reihen und parrallelschaltung wie in der elektrik gilt auch in der hydraulik)



DasAS schrieb:


> Allerdings macht es am Hinterrad wenig Sinn eine zweite Scheibe zu montieren. Denn hier wirken andere Kräfte als vorne. Die Kraft, die nötig ist, das Hinterrad zu blockieren, sind ja immer gleich, also von der Bremse unabhängig. Deswegen reicht hier auch jede popelige Cantibremse um das Hinterrad zu blockieren.




der sinn eines guten bremsverhaltens ist nicht das blockieren des rades, also das überschreiten der singularität (übergang von gleitreibung zu haftreibung) sondern ein möglichst konstantes langes halten kuz vor erreichen des untstetigkeitspunktes, da dort die maximale bremskraft übertragen wird.


----------



## DasAS (14. Juni 2007)

> der sinn eines guten bremsverhaltens ist nicht das blockieren des rades, also das überschreiten der singularität (übergang von gleitreibung zu haftreibung) sondern ein möglichst konstantes langes halten kuz vor erreichen des untstetigkeitspunktes, da dort die maximale bremskraft übertragen wird.



Da stimme ich voll überein! Ist aber von der Art der Bremse her völlig egal. Ob ich die Kraft per V-Brake oder per Scheibe aufbringe ist völlig latte.



> Und es ist schon lustig das Du über eine Technik schreibst die Du selbst noch nicht gefahren bist wie ich im zweiten Abschnitt gelesen habe.



Das stimmt so nun nicht. Ist nur schon seeeeehr lange her. Damals war die Technick aber noch nicht wirklich ausgreift.



> Und hau die mal richtig bei Speed rein! Dann wirst Du sehen dass Du bei 2 von den Dinger über den Lenker gehst.



Schon mal mit Cantis gefahren? Da reicht auch meine V-Brake für!!!

Ich bleib trotzdem positiv demgegenüber...schon aus reinem Trotz...


----------



## fasteddi (20. Juni 2007)

Ein Threat für die Tonne!


----------



## DasAS (20. Juni 2007)

> Ein Threat für die Tonne!



Ich bin grad ein bissl in laune und deswegen geb ich mal mein Senf zu Dir dazu.

Ich übersetz das mal: eine Bedrohung für die Tonne! Hmm, versteh ich nich.
Dein Deunglisch scheint mir da eher für selbige zu sein...

Fürs nächste mal: Das Thema ist voll für die Tonne!
Und auf Deunglisch: Ein Thread für die Tonne!

So, jetzt wieder Frieden, hab mich abreagiert.    und


----------



## gentic (25. August 2007)

aaalder.. hammer.. bitte schreibt mehr.. *mitles* *notier* 


noch ne off-topic-frage: ich will mir ne einseitige v-brake hinbauen... wie mach ich das mit dem brakebooster?


----------



## thaper (26. August 2007)

lol


----------



## Aschenauer (29. August 2007)

ich will jetzt mal das bike sehen um das es am Anfang ging


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Notonrider (17. November 2011)

Das bike ist eh kacke


----------



## Schoasdromme (17. November 2011)

Und du etwas spät dran


----------



## OldenBiker (18. November 2011)

Warum 'ne doppekte Gustl? BrakeForce One mit 223er Scheibe. Wenn das nicht reicht, weiss ich auch nicht. Vor allem weil die BrakeForce One 'nen Bremskraftverstärker hat. 

Aber die einseitige V-Brake, dat wär was. Aber zieht's da einen beim bremsen nicht zu sehr zur Seite? 

Man kann ja auch 'ne Emergency Woodstick Brake nehmen. Hab' noch nix besseres am Bike gehabt. Und es gibt absolut kein fading.


----------



## Schoasdromme (18. November 2011)

Interessant wäre ja, ob das Projekt realisiert wurde.


----------



## Aragonion (18. November 2011)

Ne bin konstant Fett geblieben da hatt es sich erledigt  
Schließlich bin Ich auch nicht der Bike Bauer von Calmund geworden.


----------



## OldenBiker (18. November 2011)

Interessant wäre es schon, ob's machbar ist. 

Aber so schwer bist Du nu' auch wieder nicht, dass 'ne Doppelscheibe vorne und hinten her muss. 

Ich wiege selber 100 kg (nein, kein Fett). Vorne fahre ich 'ne 203mm und hinten 185mm Disk. Bremse ist 'ne Avid Code MAG aus 2009. Reicht vollkommen aus. Und die Gustl ist noch ein ticken kräftiger.

Zum stehen kommst Du auf jedenfall, musst nur kräftiger am Hebel ziehen, dann bremst dass auch .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cizeta (22. Januar 2012)

machbar ist es mit ein paar einfachen cnc und dreh arbeiten

man nehme eine motorrad gabel inkl der dazugehörigen nabe bremse etc
an der unteren brücke wechselt man den schaft in die gewünschte größe mit diese müsste man an der oberen brücke unterfüttern um auf der alten größe zu kommen damit diese klemmt

bremshebel wie gewohnt an den lenker montieren 

laufrad ist so das kniffligste felge und nabe müssen selbe loch zahl haben und die 2mm dicken speichen (besser wären 2,34mm bzw noch größer je nach dem was die felge zulässt) müssten am kopf durch massiv gehaltene unterlegscheiben unterfüttert werden damit diese nicht am nabenflansch durchflutschen und sich nicht verbiegen bzw brechen

ergebnis= ein nicht ganz gramatikalisch richtiger text (siehe uhrzeit)
und ein bike mit motorrad gabel motorradbremsen doppelseitig versteht sich und bestimmt 10 kg extra an der front und massig bremskraft wenn man die bremsen überhaupt mal eingefahren bekommt bzw sie mal heiß wird ^^


----------



## OldenBiker (1. März 2012)

Ist doch einfacher, vorne 'ne Motorradgabel samt Laufrad einzubauen. Hinten wird dann noch die hintere Motorradschwinge eingepasst. 

Vorteile: Federweg satt, Bremsleistung auch satt.
Nachteile: das Teil dürfte so schwer werden, das man die Bremsen gar nicht mehr braucht, weils man's eh nicht bewegt


----------

